# can a reduction in bmi dramatically improve sperm count?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

My dh and I have been TTC for two years. All my tests are fine, however his sperm count is 2.7million per ml instead of 15million per ml and his motility is 22% instead of minimum of 30%, therefore we have been told we have a less than 10% chance of conceptio.  my husband had one undescended testesticle, however has an operation when he was two to descen.  Apart from that he doesnt smoke, take drugs or drink much, however he has a high bmi. CCould losing weight dramatically increase his sperm count? Has this happened to anyone with any success of a natural pregnancy?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi hle

Although DH was drastically over weight, he did up his exercise and we were both eating more healthily before our first cycle but noticed no impact on sperm.  The thing we have found to be effective is taking proxeed sachets twice a day - upped the count and motility.

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Did it up it dramatically? Is proxeed similar to conception vitamins? He's taking wellman. Thanks


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes although we were dealing with much  much lower numbers in the first place, it doubled his count and increased motile forms to 50%.  They are a conception vitamin too, we had tried wellman but found they had no impact.  You need to take them for at least 3 months before you notice the benefit and they recommend using them for 6 months for best results.  They are expensive but for us certainly worth it.  We noticed an improvement in our embryo quality this cycle too xxx


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hle, my husband has had a huge increase in his results (over a period of about 9 months). This has been as a result of a few things. Firstly, going to see fertility nutritionist Melanie Brown in London who told him to take a range of supplements including Proxeed. Also she made dietary recommendations which he has been following - certain things you might not think of (food/drink) should be avoided and others eaten to improve results. If you husband has a very high BMI it is likely to have some effect and if he has a poor diet then changes there will likely also help. Additionally, Mel referred us to see Mr Ramsay the urologist who was incredibly helpful. He said he felt pretty confident improvements could be made and after doing testing put my husband on antibiotics first of all and then some other medication and has been monitoring him. The results in terms of count and motility and vitality are now all within or bordering on within normal range. He said that the results are within the realm of potentially being able to conceive naturally!! Now we just have to keep them at this level or if we are lucky maybe improve even more while we keep trying and I get my weight to the level we can have treatment - but hopefully we may get pregnant in the meantime. This has been a big shift and feels so positive. So if you are in a position to, I would really recommend doing both those things to see if they can help improve your hubbies results. Also you can go to the nutritionist together and she can advise both of you. It helped my hubbie hearing what she had to say as he took on board a lot of stuff that he might not have taken so seriously if I had simply said it.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

My Husband's first SA showed low sperm count and abnormal forms. He started talking wellman, joined the gym and started eating better. His second SA showed the sperm count had practically doubled and there were no more abnormal forms. 

xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

That's all so positive, thank you. He's reducing his bmi, doesn't smoke has had no alcohol for 2.5 months and has started exercising. He's been taking wellman for 2 months. In a couple more months it may be worth retesting his sperm, though if it doesn't improve or hasn't yet I do not want to knock him off trac.  Can you see a nutritionist through the NHS for conception?


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

You can be referred to a dietition through your GP

xxxx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Poppy what recommendations did your nutritionist make in terms of what to eat and to avoid? X


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Can I also suggest omega 3.  We had a significant improvement after taking high dose omega three along with wellman.  DHs normal forms were 1-2 percent.  These increased to 4 percent on vitamins alone and then once omega three was added he ended up with a completely normal count (at ARGC!).  

Good luck!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

We had a review with our consultant last week. He recommends ICSI due to low sperm count.

I asked about Hubby loosing weight to improve count and he said that wouldnt make any difference but advised him to start taking Proxeed.. 


Hubby is on a diet and having 3rd sperm test next month so we will have to see if its made any difference

xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder how he knows it won't make enough difference? Once we have lost the weight we are being referred for icsi too. It's going to be a while yet though and despite the odds we still try every month, just incase someone feels like waving a miracle our way. Good luck with the icsi. X


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi hle, 

The consultant said that loosing weight wont make any man's sperm count better enough to conceive naturally if its really low. My Husband's last total count was 9 million and it should be 20 million so I doubt loosing lots of weight would make it come up by 11 million so looks like its ICSI for us.....oh well just got to accept it and get on with it ey! 

I still use my cycle tracker app on my phone and OPKs every month..like you said just incase. 

xx


----------

